# Men please help me!!!



## hah06 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, i really need some help ! I am 21 and got married when i was 19 to my high school sweet heart! we have been together for 6 years married for almost 2 years. We didnt have sex until we graduated from high school and moved off to college together! We have sex around every 3 to 4 months.. if im luckY. I dont understand whats going on... People have told me that he is gay because as young as we are we should be doing it more often than than what we are... the last time we had sex was in april ... And everything revolves around his mom.. i come last in everything! I dont know what to do! i feel unwanted,, he tells me he loves me and kisses me everynight before we go to bed but thats all i get! I try so hard to make our relationship more intimate.. ! i have read books ,, talked to a counselor.. and i talk to him about it.. he gets real defensive about it saying hes stressed or too tired! When we do have sex its the same old same .. i know exactly what to expect! nothing ever changes.. i am so down and depressed ... we dont go out and do things with our friends.. he always wants to hang out with his mom and her friends! he doesnt take me out on dates ... or to the movies NOTHING!!! what do i do? im breaking down ! please someone help me. What do i do?


----------



## chuckles (May 2, 2010)

Surprise him with a little afternoon delight. Take him to lunch one day and when given the chance, strip down to the sexy lingerie ur wearing underneath and begin kissing him passionately. Hold him close, while moaning softly and tell him what you're going to do to him. If any man doesn't want that, they're gay or simply unable to get it up - which may be his problem. When you do make love, is there any ED? Does he make you orgasm? Do you do the same old same when you make love? Change it up on your end if you do and maybe give him some ideas. Maybe he's shy because of the lack of sex prior to HS graduation. Take the initiave and wear that smile with pride.


----------

